# Molly & Rory



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Just some photos of a couple of kittens I looked after for a few days. Molly is the long haired girl and Rory is the short haired boy.






















































































































Thanks for looking x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures,and such gorgeous kittens,,_


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awww they are so adorable!
felix and dodger have the same red mouse lol.
they are beauties


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

coral. said:


> awww they are so adorable!
> felix and dodger have the same red mouse lol.
> they are beauties


Omg they loved that wee mouse. We have loads and I mean loads of cat toys, so they had a fair few to choose from but all they wanted was that wee red mouse lol. I was going to give it away with them but it mysteriously dissapeared....:confused5:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww bless there whittle paddas they are purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect  I could never foster  they'd be all failures :lol:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww bless there whittle paddas they are purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect  I could never foster  they'd be all failures :lol:


Think I am doing quite good at the fostering thing lol only kept 2 cats and 1 dog lol. Quite good considering how many fosters I have had.

Heres a wee video of these 2 chasing each other on the stairs

YouTube - ‪Kittens Playing‬‏


----------

